# Sauna's



## Glenn (Jan 11, 2011)

Hot Sauna's 

 Just read a thread where someone ignored a safety sign about Diabetics not using a Jaccuzzi. 

   The question is can Diabetics use Sauna's ?? Will it affect the Bg levels??


----------



## Steff (Jan 11, 2011)

Many diabetics get told dont use etc etc its like waxing strips, some just ignore the warning and are fine with it It's not a good idea for a type 1 to use a sauna or hot tub, especially if they just took insulin. Hot water/hot air makes the insulin absorb quicker and the person is at risk for hypoglycemia, i heard that somewhere but dont quote me on it, also if a person has high BP it may cause the Bp to go up in the sauna.


----------



## sugarfreerach (Jan 11, 2011)

i dont know tbh maybe its to do with if we accidentally go hypo and faint or collapse and we're on our own, being in a sauna wouldnt be teh best room to be in?


----------



## Copepod (Jan 11, 2011)

Like so many things, it all depends. 
Immediately after an insulin injection, in particular, the increased temperature is likely to increase skin blood flow, which will increase absorption rate. So, probably best to go into sauna several hours after most recent short acting insulin injection. 
In any unfamiliar sitution, it might be more difficult to self-detect low blood sugar levels. 
However, if you feel safe, then no reason not to use a sauna.


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 11, 2011)

It may well do Glen. If I have a hot bath, it tends to send my BG up, unless I've recently injected, like Steffie says, then it'll probably go down.

I presume it's the fact that the heat will stress the body, which releases various hormones such as adrenalin and plays havoc with your BG. Some go up, some go down, some stay the same.

Are you planning on visiting a sauna ?

Rob


----------



## Glenn (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Rob 
  Always like a sauna whenever possible, got one at the gym but have not used either since diagnisis. putting on weight but got great bg levels. Always feel relaxed after a sauna.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd go ahead and do it but go with someone who knows you and can keep an eye out just in case something happens. Probably nothing will, so enjoy.


----------



## Steff (Jan 11, 2011)

If your a regular sauna attender if thats even a word lol and you have been fine in the past then should be ok....


----------



## AJLang (Jan 11, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Hot Sauna's
> 
> Just read a thread where someone ignored a safety sign about Diabetics not using a Jaccuzzi.
> 
> The question is can Diabetics use Sauna's ?? Will it affect the Bg levels??



Hi I wrote the original comment about jacuzzis and I have seen the same warnings about saunas BUT it's the same as with many things that we do there is always the risk of blood sugars beging affected and it's a case of managing the risk e.g. most things in the health club can lower blood sugar e.g. working out, swimming etc - having a jacuzzi or sauna is about taking sensible precautions as we would when exercising.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 11, 2011)

Great comments from you all thanks very much it has given me , FOOD FOR THOUGHT !!


----------



## AJLang (Jan 11, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Great comments from you all thanks very much it has given me , FOOD FOR THOUGHT !!



Now that sounds like you've been given an excellent excuse to eat something yummy each time you have a sauna!!!


----------



## Glenn (Jan 11, 2011)

Absa bloody lutly !!


----------



## HelenM (Jan 11, 2011)

Just a little extra warning for  anyone using a pump; don't wear it in a sauna. The heat can degrade the insulin. This applies also to the insulin in the cannula, it can crystalise and clog up, so its important to change the set afterwards


----------

